# There is nothing like it..



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

When wading an area and waving down a boat that is heading straight at you. Seems like it takes hours for them to start turning.:ac550:


----------



## loganjowell (Dec 14, 2013)

I was wading some birds in west bay and had a guy in a john boat blast through where the birds were working and went by about 30 foot from where I was wading this past Sunday, didn't slow down or nothing. Don't be that guy people lol, the birds went away and so did the bite shortly after. I couldn't believe my eyes when he was headed at me like that either lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

I have been temped to bring along a bucket of tennis balls with me in the boat. JKJK But for real, i don't understand people that want to drive right on top of you when they have a the whole lake to go around. OK I'm done ranting!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

It's happens to us in west bay. It'll normally be boat full of kids with radio blasting. Long wades I wear a bright cap.


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

I think it will always be an issue. I like the hat idea that is a persons best hope for getting noticed and if the person is not an *** he should see and go somewhere else.

But man no matter how many of us have complete respect there will always be the ones who have none and approach the situation as well its just as much my wtr as yours...

what makes me mad is duck hunting the bay firing shots and all and ppl dont have a problem riding up 200 yrds in their boats to their fishing spot with music on and talking loud enough to hear them that far away and acting like we arent even there....


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I've had jack asses in kayaks paddle through my decoys and get decoy lines on their paddles. I don't know, always going to be those people that are azzes and play stupid. Public water.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have wondered, are these morons blind?. 
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Happened to me just this morning wading here in P.O.C. Arse-hats ran right across the top of where my line was. I yelled at them, and got a "sorry, we were trying to go ----> over there".....

Bite was immediately over.


----------

